# FDA ban - beginning of crackdown on the entire industry?



## Hooked (26/6/22)

Experts say FDA ban on Juul e-cigarettes could be the 'opening gun' for a crackdown on the entire industry | Businessinsider


Insider spoke with several experts who questioned the FDA's timing in its decision to remove Juul vape products from the US market.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Paul33 (26/6/22)

That article is insane. The government has lost its mind. The worlds gone to hell. 

What a time to be alive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/22)

Thanks @Hooked 

this is major news considering Juul is such a big player in the US market

if you click on the FDA press release, it says they weren’t happy with Juul’s submissions. Ie couldn’t prove that there wasn’t toxins leaching out of their pods. See clip below

Which makes me wonder whether other manufacturers were able to send in good enough submissions?
or will other manufacturers be banned soon too?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/6/22)

This happened after the FDA ruling as far as I can gather. Read it earlier today and when I saw this I remembered this article.









Juul Gets Temporary Reprieve to Keep Selling Its E-Cigarettes


The company is appealing the F.D.A.’s decision to ban sales of its vaping products.




www.nytimes.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

